# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  L5R small post

## Meriba

Hi,

I'm an enthusiast of Larb style and I'd like to learn more about mapping. I've created a template of buildings, tents, lights, wells, barrels, boxes, trees... in Illustrator, and I use photoshop for the terrain (river, elevations, shadows...).

This is the result of my first attempt. Don't be shy and don't doubt in comment how I can improve it (terrain texture, buildings, scale, shadows, lights...).

Thanks in advance.

PS: It's not labeled on purpose, so anyone can use it.

----------


## Sapiento

I like it.
The shading should be better done in PS, then the light comes from the same direction for all objects.

----------


## Meriba

Could you please clarify your answer? The shading of the original vectorial objects or the projected on terrain?

----------


## Larb

I think Sapiento means consistency of the roof peak shadows - so the light source casts shadows in a consistent manner.

I am surprised my style translates into illustrator as well as it does. I don't use illustrator much (I don't own a copy sadly). And I think how you have adapted it looks good.

I do all my light/dark roof shading manually in photoshop though so I'm not sure how you'd handle that. Perhaps you could mirror some of the buildings and such. I'm not sure.

Anyway thanks for the compliment!

----------


## Sapiento

> Could you please clarify your answer? The shading of the original vectorial objects or the projected on terrain?


Larb answered your question already.

----------


## Meriba

Thank you both for your answers.

Firstly, I show you an example of step-by-step building and 4 options for roofs peak shadows (Illustrator). I like the option number 4, but I'm open to any comment or corrections. These are simple because I prefer generic constructions for multpiple projects.



Finally, I have to say that I'm agree with you about the shadows of my map. The rush is not good for this kind of stuff.  :Razz:  This is an example of shadowing in PS: 1) I apply the shadows projected by the buildings. 2) I apply the shadows on the buildings (roofs, yards...) or over other elements -like statues. 3) I apply the lights on the buildings. That's the result.



Any feedback is appreciated.

P.S.: I don't own graphic tablet sadly.

----------


## Gamerprinter

When I create buildings with beveled roof plans I use a vector drawing app (even with hand-drawn linework placed on top), when I rotate the shadows intuitively change appropriately to the same light source. That said, if I were doing this completely by hand I would create multiple versions at different rotations, so I can maintain the proper shadowing. (I do own a graphic tablet, but more often still use a mouse...)

I don't play L5R, but I did develop and publish a feudal Japan analog setting called the *Kaidan setting of Japanese horror (PFRPG)* as an imprint under Rite Publishing. I've done a detailed hand-drawn 5 story Japanese bath house map, and I do plan to one day create a detailed Japanese shiro (castle) map someday soon.

I also created the original hand-drawn map of the City of Kasai, for Paizo Publishing's Jade Regent Adventure Path, and did some of the writing in the city of Kasai gazetteer. Kasai is the capital of Minkai, Paizo's Japan-land set in Golarian. I have some expertise in Japanese history, folklore, architecture and more. Its always good to see someone else's rendition of fantasy Japan structures.

GP

----------


## Meriba

I draw vector templates for the buildings because I always can change the colors pattern if I prefer another light/atmosphere. And of course, I can rotate these at will. After that, I apply shadows, lights and other effects with PS.

Kaidan setting of Japanese horror!!! I didn't know that setting. After taking a look, please correct me if i'm wrong, it seems a high fantasy environment to me, like L5R. I must confess that I prefer political/human flaws/natural disaster based adventures. I use L5R game simply because it has simple rules y because I did know about it at first.

Even though, the maps included are very usefull! Thanks

----------


## Gamerprinter

> I draw vector templates for the buildings because I always can change the colors pattern if I prefer another light/atmosphere. And of course, I can rotate these at will. After that, I apply shadows, lights and other effects with PS.
> 
> Kaidan setting of Japanese horror!!! I didn't know that setting. After taking a look, please correct me if i'm wrong, it seems a high fantasy environment to me, like L5R. I must confess that I prefer political/human flaws/natural disaster based adventures. I use L5R game simply because it has simple rules y because I did know about it at first.
> 
> Even though, the maps included are very usefull! Thanks


Most of the supplements for Kaidan include both low fantasy and high fantasy options. When I run Kaidan games, I stick with low fantasy, and don't include yokai beings: kappa, korobokuru, kitsune, hengeyokai, tengu. However, the horror aspects are indeed built-in, thus fantasy horror is intrinsic to the setting. I run primarily humano-centric themes. The Buddhist aspects are also intrinsic to the setting and a part of the "fantasy" aspect of Kaidan. It is definitely not Japan, nor historical fantasy, however, the included cultural, historical and folklore aspects are authentic to Japan.

----------


## Alphast

Great stuff usable for L5R or any asian oriented game, really.

----------

